# I am ready to throw in the towel...so discouraged...



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am really getting discouraged with Stella's dog reactivity. I thought we were making progress but the last few days have been impossible. I am sooooo tired of people looking at Stella thinking she is a monster....and then looking at me and probably wondering if I can hold her! Sometimes I wonder that myself!!! I really want to be able to take her everywhere. I had a trainer come and assess her and she is probably just very excited and does not know how to react properly. I feel like I have tried everything. I really wish there was someone who could walk with me and Stella and just take over! The trainer came to my house but I really need someone to see Stella in real life situations. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

How old is Stella?
What do you do when you encounter another dog while on your walk?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very important advice that my trainer gave me...

Stop worrying about what other people are thinking and work on your dog.

Now back to Carolina's questions.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

And what kind of activities do you do with Stella besides walking? How much daily exercise is she getting? What kind of training has she had? 

Can you try to describe exactly what happens when she reacts?



Jax08 said:


> Stop worrying about what other people are thinking and work on your dog.


And that's exactly what I was thinking when I read the OP's first post. Don't worry how other people are perceiving you and your dog. Work together as a team and try to block out everyone else as best you can.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> How old is Stella?
> What do you do when you encounter another dog while on your walk?


10 months today. What have I tried...Turning the other way, running the other way and calling her in a "happy" voice, popping her collar to distract her, high value treats to get her focus, obedience commands to keep her busy and paying attention to me, blocking her view, ummmmm....tried to find where her threshold is and start there but that doesn't always work in the real world. Tried LAT but I am probably not doing it right.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When you did LAT, did you start with an inanimate object to teach her what Look means? If not, start there and then work on looking at things she likes before having her look at a dog. It might just be over her threshhold right now if she doesn't understand what you want.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What kind of collar are you using?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> And what kind of activities do you do with Stella besides walking? How much daily exercise is she getting? What kind of training has she had?
> 
> Can you try to describe exactly what happens when she reacts?
> 
> ...


Stella has been in obedience 101, 201 and is currently in advanced obedience. She also just finished a basic agility course. Besides walking, I take her to the lake...she wades, my other dog swims....I go hiking when I can but feel a bit uncomfortable by myself....you know...lions and tigers and bears oh my...., try to play fetch in the yard.....my other dog fetches, she just chases him....we play tug, find it, find me, visit pet friendly stores. I don't let her off leash other than in my yard as her recall in the real world is not the best. 
When she sees another dog she lunges, barks and just generally acts like a lunatic. My son observed this one day and said she looks like a police dog trying to apprehend a felon. She is fine in doggie day care. Staff there says she is one of the friendliest dogs. Just wants to play.
And I really don't care what others think. But I am just tired of being a spectacle.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's fine off leash? But carries on while on lead? Are you sure she's being aggressive and not just excited? Can you get somebody to video it and post it?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> What kind of collar are you using?


Sensation harness which clips in the front not on the back. And a regular flat collar. Sometimes lately I have been clipping the 2 together because I can't hold her when she pulls with the regular collar, and I have no head control with the harness.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Some dogs have leash aggression, just like some dogs have cage aggression. I had a rescue that was friendly with other dogs, but as soon as you leashed her, she wanted to kill them. It was insecurity.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> I am really getting discouraged with Stella's dog reactivity. I thought we were making progress but the last few days have been impossible. I am sooooo tired of people looking at Stella thinking she is a monster....and then looking at me and probably wondering if I can hold her! Sometimes I wonder that myself!!! I really want to be able to take her everywhere. I had a trainer come and assess her and she is probably just very excited and does not know how to react properly. I feel like I have tried everything. I really wish there was someone who could walk with me and Stella and just take over! The trainer came to my house but I really need someone to see Stella in real life situations. I just don't know what to do anymore.


THOR is the same way at 10 months. I had 2 trainers look at him and say its just excitement and frustration but you wouldnt believe the looks I get from people. I am 5'2 and 105 pounds and Thor almost weighs as much as I do. 
There was a woman in petsmart who jerked her little pug up by its leash and gave me the death stare because thor barks and just pulls on his leash so hard to meet other dogs. She then proceeded to tell the trainer that was with me "THAT ANIMAL SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED IN HERE!!!" it hurt my feelings so bad but the trainer kinda called her out and stood up for Thor. He is so reactive and we havent started on anything intense yet, but being in a room with other dogs has really helped him. Everytime he gets reactive, we leave for 10 seconds and come back in. were slowly making progress...dont give up and dont care about what others say! she will get it


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

katdog5911 said:


> Sensation harness which clips in the front not on the back. And a regular flat collar. Sometimes lately I have been clipping the 2 together because I can't hold her when she pulls with the regular collar, and I have no head control with the harness.


OK, get a PRONG! The correction needs to be something she wants to AVOID!

When you have her on a PRONG and encounter a dog, give her the SIT command. If she brakes it (which she will for a while), correct her for breaking the sit, nothing else. THE CORRECTION NEEDS TO BE SOMETHING SHE WANTS TO AVOID. 

If she is sitting but still acting up, pick up her front legs using the PRONG collar, she shuts up, you let go.

Once she is sitting nicely and acting properly, praise the heck out of her.

REPETITION, REPETITION, REPETITION = You will have a well bahaved dog on walks in no time.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> She's fine off leash? But carries on while on lead? Are you sure she's being aggressive and not just excited? Can you get somebody to video it and post it?


Not sure about off leash. I don't let her off leash....don't trust her recall. Of course at doggie day care she is off leash. I used to take her to the dog park and she was fine. I hadn't gone in a while because I didn't like how some of the other dogs were playing but decided to try it last week. I went early hoping not to see too many other dogs. Well, there was no one there at first. We were getting ready to leave when someone came with a dog... Stella charged the fence and went into lunatic mode. The other people put their dog in the small dog area. Eventually Stella started to just play bow and bark happily but I could see the other people weren't having it so we left.
I do think it is probably more excitement than anything. I am afraid that if I do the wrong thing with her now, it will turn into aggression at some point. I want her to think other dogs are a good thing. 
Maybe my son can film her on the weekend. I usually am walking her alone but I will try. I saw some videos on another thread that showed 3 different types of reactivity. I think she is excited but it is hard to really sit back and observe when in the midst of her nuttiness.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The prong collar ramped Jax and made it worse so I would advicse you correct for breaking the sit and get her focus back on you. I think there is a point where it is to late for a correction and you have to have pretty good timing.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like you've got a great dog besides this one thing. She's socialized, well exercised, trained (for a 10 month old), and great off leash. You just need her to get over this hump. 

And agreed with Carolina about the prong if you haven't tried it yet. It's kind of like power steering for dogs. You still need to put the work in and train, but this gives you a little bit of an edge when you need it. It's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

marinehoney said:


> THOR is the same way at 10 months. I had 2 trainers look at him and say its just excitement and frustration but you wouldnt believe the looks I get from people. I am 5'2 and 105 pounds and Thor almost weighs as much as I do.
> There was a woman in petsmart who jerked her little pug up by its leash and gave me the death stare because thor barks and just pulls on his leash so hard to meet other dogs. She then proceeded to tell the trainer that was with me "THAT ANIMAL SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED IN HERE!!!" it hurt my feelings so bad but the trainer kinda called her out and stood up for Thor. He is so reactive and we havent started on anything intense yet, but being in a room with other dogs has really helped him. Everytime he gets reactive, we leave for 10 seconds and come back in. were slowly making progress...dont give up and dont care about what others say! she will get it


Thank you for the encouragement. I had a trainer too but she just came to my house. I want to find one that will go into the real world with me.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't really know much about the prong. Maybe I should look into it. But I think at this point it would be great to find a trainer who will come with me into different situations. The trainer that came to my house tried to do some more forceful corrections with Stella for not responding to sit or down and it didn't go so well. I have really worked hard the last few weeks on sit and down using treats again. It seems to be paying off as now she doesn't balk as much as before. And I know a lot is in the timing and once she is over the top I can just forget about getting her attention. But her threshold seems to fluctuate and I just can't figure it out. 
Sorry to rant and complain so much. Just feeling like a failure and soooooo frustrated.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's a good beginners guide for the prong collar: Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> OK, get a PRONG! The correction needs to be something she wants to AVOID!
> 
> When you have her on a PRONG and encounter a dog, give her the SIT command. If she brakes it (which she will for a while), correct her for breaking the sit, nothing else. THE CORRECTION NEEDS TO BE SOMETHING SHE WANTS TO AVOID.
> 
> ...


I second this. My girl isn't so leash reactive but she would pull towards other dogs due to excitement. I recently just bought my prong collar (2 weeks ago) put the prong on and immediately, when she tried to pull, the prong sank in and she stopped. The prongs corrected her pulling the second she started to and as a result, she remained calm. Of course, not all dogs are the same but give it a shot anyways.

When she was on the harness or flat, yanking, pulling her back, going the other way. It always seemed to just make things worse and gets her more excited. I've had to force her into sit or down positions as well. Again, the prong worked. It's like magic. Try it out.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

This dog needs to be taught how to act around other dogs. I second the pinch collar and recommendation you got. My bitch was the same way. She's a hard dog, too. Praising for what's right is great but she needed to know when she was wrong too. I was afraid of the comments I'd get for correcting my dog so hard in public but it's turned out for the best.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

katdog5911 said:


> I want to find one that will go into the real world with me.


 Do this! I too have worked with a dog the same as yours. And, not to be a debbie downer but we have been working on this for about 14 months but it is working. We started in OB with a prong and corrections but when that wasn't working (only getting worse) I got a private trainer and specifically told her I want to meet outside in a "real" environment, not at my house. We went through three sessions with her where we practiced LAT and some other things. We have done many other things; basically any time I see a class or something/someone that may help along the way I jump at the chance to do it. We are actually taking a class at the local Humane Society called "Polite in Public" for reactive dogs. Just google all the pet trainers and facilities in your area and see what they offer, I have found many resources this way. 
When we started it didn't matter how far away the dog was or even if Willow could hear the dog she started barking and lunging and acting like a fool. Now, she sees dogs all the time and doesn't bark unless they get a little too close which is what we are working on right now with the new class. Different dogs in real close proximity. The improvement as been amazing. It does take time but I think it is worth it.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

I completely feel your frustration. I have an almost 6 month old pup that acts like a lunatic on leash just like Stella does. We had to leave obedience classes because being around 6 other dogs was too much for her. When she is off leash with my sister dog she is okay, and much less reactive off leash in general.

We are now in private lessons and I think they're going to work wonders. We go to the training facility (which is also helping desensitize her as she gets over excited), and the trainer is using one of her own non-reactive Malinois to help us out. We are teaching Jaz that she cannot behave that way if she wants to meet other dogs, even if she’s excited.

We worked first in the training hall without the Mal. We practiced walking in a straight line and then we'd sharply turn and go the other way. It took a bit for Jaz to figure out she needed to follow, and follow quickly. Once she caught on though she was very focused and was looking to us for direction. Then we added in the Malinois on the other side of the room in a down/stay, back or side to Jazmyn. We'd walk towards the Mal, but if Jazmyn reacted by barking & pulling (or even looked like she was going to react), we'd sharply turn and walk away. When she followed, we'd click & treat. We'd then turn back, click & treat if she was calm. It took about 20 minutes, but eventually we got within 10 feet of the Mal, Jazmyn was able to go into a calm sit, and then we let Jazmyn sniff the Mal and we walked the other way. A 2-3 second greeting, only on Jazmyn's end was all that was allowed, no actual interaction. She did this about 5 times successfully and we called it a day. On a normal walk, with a strange dog, she’d have been a lunatic.

Jaz also reacts this way to people, its pure excitement. We are using this method for meet & greets with people that she is excited about and I think it should help a lot. A correction just seems to amplify Jazmyn, so positive training and conditioning is what we’re focusing on.

A prong collar may still be in Jazmyn’s future. We’ll see how this plays out.

Like others said, don't worry about what other people think about you. Stay focused on you & Stella. Try your best to keep the leash loose. We noticed the second we even tightened our grip, Jazmyn's reactions were amplified. When we loosen, she's much better. Also, I have noticed that when Hubby & I are together, or my sister & I, walk her and talk about random things like our day, weekend events, etc we're both much more relaxed and so is Jazmyn. Try walking with a friend, have a good chat and see what happens!


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> I don't really know much about the prong. Maybe I should look into it. But I think at this point it would be great to find a trainer who will come with me into different situations. The trainer that came to my house tried to do some more forceful corrections with Stella for not responding to sit or down and it didn't go so well. I have really worked hard the last few weeks on sit and down using treats again. It seems to be paying off as now she doesn't balk as much as before. And I know a lot is in the timing and once she is over the top I can just forget about getting her attention. But her threshold seems to fluctuate and I just can't figure it out.
> Sorry to rant and complain so much. Just feeling like a failure and soooooo frustrated.


GET a prong! I have one for Thor and he is a different dog on one. only reason i didnt have one on him in petsmart is because they arent allowed in their dumb classes I am taking. sometimes, negative reinforcement is needed in some areas and it sounds like your dog can really benefit from a prong. I can lose thor's attention really quickly too and nothing but the prong wil bring him back to me. and trust me youre not a failure, this is a challenge and you can do it! the frustration is normal  but this too shall pass with consistency and repetition. prongs are not expensive and it certainly cant hurt to try, im so glad i tried it on thor!! we can finally go on decent walks now! ob classes are different cause i have to use a flat collar on him, grrrrr.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I must say, if you're SURE (and since you've had more than one trainer tell you their assessment and they match) it's not fear, the prong WILL work. Once I had my dog assessed by several trainers to make sure it was just putzy frustration and impulse control, it only took a few days before that basically stopped. Seriously. Only a few well-timed firm corrections, with lots of praise when he re-focused, and it's over. 

He is still the same, happy dog that he was before the prong.  You must be sure it's not fear, though. Doesn't sound like it is, so please--give it a thought.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yes, get professional private help. a good trainer can set you up with different senarios and teach you how to control things. this will give you alot more confidence. and, your going to have set backs, bad days, its part of the learning process.........take a deep breath, and clear your mind of it for a day or so, then get busy and find a good trainer to help.....


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

one thing our trainer taught us is

Correction = Attention

there's no need to yank and crank the dog, but also, if you correct her and don't get a response, you will need to correct her at the level she requires.
once you have her attention, tell her to "leave it".

she only gets to meet with other dogs when she is calm. any pulling, barking etc.. gets her corrected, and moved away from the other dog.

my dog was very leash reactive, just like yours is. it looked like he wanted to eat the other dog. at first, i too felt bad for my dog and myself, on how other people saw us.
then after doing research and talking, i decided his problem wasn't going to fix itself, and to h*ll with what other people thought.

i would go out of my way to find people walking their dogs, so i could work on my dogs problems.

one more time...

i would go out of my way to find people walking their dogs, so i could work on my dogs problems.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Katdogs 

I worked on this same problem for 9 years with my last dog Sammy using every method possible. You can read Sam's story here http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...80440-share-dog-reactivity-experiences-3.html Post 28

In the end, out of sheer desperation and frustration we gave up trying, and accepted the way he was, and by pure accident solved the problem.

We still kept him as far away from other dogs as humanly possible but the next time he spotted another dog instead of trying to get him out of sight or calm him or any other suggestion possible - I just left him to it. 

He went absolutely ballistic - and I let him. I just stood there holding onto the the leash while he created like a mad dog. Eventually - either out of exhaustion, or the sheer futility of it all - he calmed down, and I slackened the leash by just moving my arm forward a little, fully expecting him to start performing again - but to my surprise he didn't, he just stood there calmly watching the other dog in the distance. I really went overboard with praise.

Following that incident whenever we saw a dog, he'd go crazy and I'd just ignore him, until he calmed down. Then I'd really praise him and sometimes allowed him to move forward towards the other dog - other times I'd take him off in another direction. 

He started to get the idea and we started to get closer to other dogs before his frustation boiled over. 

Even when we couldn't avoid another dog very close up, I did the same - just held him safely and ignored him - then praised him when he calmed down - then he'd just calmly watch the other dog walk away from him. 

I felt like we'd won the lottery. In the space of a 2-3 months we got the distance down from no safe distance at all to 50 feet or a lot less on occasions. He learnt that the only way he would be allowed closer to another dog was if he was calm. 

I could have pushed to go closer quicker once he had the idea, but after all those years I didn't want to rush and risk it. I wanted to be sure he wouldn't slip back, and just wanted him to stay calm - which he did - he looked but stopped performing. 

Sadly, we never got the chance to meet and greet because he became suddenly ill and we had to have him pts.
_______________________
Sue


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am in CT, and the best trainer around in my humble opinion that works with problems like this AND is/was a long time gsd owner is Marta Bailey at 
Connecticut dog trainer offering dog training classes in Cheshire & North Haven

She's done some great things for a couple friends of mine with reactive dogs, and is not a 'harsh' trainer..she 'knows' german shepherds.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

debbiebrown said:


> yes, get professional private help. a good trainer can set you up with different senarios and teach you how to control things. this will give you alot more confidence. and, your going to have set backs, bad days, its part of the learning process.........take a deep breath, and clear your mind of it for a day or so, then get busy and find a good trainer to help.....


Its a tough road. Daisy is and can be reactive ok w/ male dogs ,horrible w/ female. We modified our lives and hers so that she never has an oppurtunity to make a critical mistake. However she didnt get to have the life she could have.I can understand your feelings that things dont get better.We were kicked out of more places then i care to remember,although I can see the canceled checks. The trainer near you sounds ideal and Jakoda is a great person to have recommend you some one. Sounds like your pretty tired maybe take a break and look for atrainer and see.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think sometimes it seems like it is an uphill battle, since we seem to take two steps forward and three steps back. 

Just remember, even if the progress looks lurching and inconsistent, it is still progress. Working with a trainer who is experienced and qualified to work with this type of behavior is fantastic advice. Working with a professional keeps me focused and on task, which I would have a problem doing if left to my own devices. 

Good luck and hang in there!
Sheilah


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i don't have a whole lot to add to everyone elses advice. but i do want to say something that no one else has touched on. 

dogs are emotional animals. they are all about emotion. they can feel us w/out looking, w/out touching. they can feel us thru other things, like leashes. when you take Stella out, she can already see in your minds eye the nervousness growing, a small little nervous bubble in the back of your mind. you're walking along, no one's around, your calming down, she's relaxing and then turning a corning a woman and her little dog, and you nervousness jumps 90pts, your heart rate increases, you start little hot pinpoints on your arms, shoulders, down your back, on your throat and lower jaw, and other than the mild flushing on your cheeks, no one would know by looking at your face, but Stella knows. she smells the sweat under your arms, she hears your pulse and heart rate increase, she SEES your nervous bubble swelling and getting ready to pop, and the very instant you START feeling this way she begins acting out. 

what ever YOU feel Stella feels. yes, get a prong collar, yes a get a trainer to go w/you out in the real world, yes do all the right things. but remember, she's 10mos old, she's a baby and she is ULTRA connected to you in every way. she feels what you feel all the time. learn to calm and control every feeling you have on your walks w/her, and you will be able to have better control over her. no one listens to anyone that isn't a leader, and dogs always know when someone is leading, even puppies. someone in a panic, in frustration, worried about others, or getting angry is not leading. 

dw~


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Dang Dragonwyke, that was good. I wish I could write like that.

I was mesmerized. I have to admit though I kept thinking the Op should forget about the training and see a therapist. 

I even started to prespire and get a little shakey.

The part about the therapist was a joke. Gotta be careful here.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sorry to go OT, but andy you do crack me up)


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread....

Dragonwyke, thank you for that reply to the op. I *know* the emotions travel to Woolf but how you stated it brought the focus to a pinpoint on an issue with Woolf at the moment.

Now to go correct *my* problem


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

ROTFLMAO - you guys are so funny!!!!!! therapy, i doubt that. the best therapy around is a dog . 

one of the things i found out years ago when i started rehabbing dogs and parrots was that the biggest problems didn't lie w/the animals themselves, but w/the owners. it's not that the problem is unsolvable, it's that the owners get trapped in their own feelings and displace them onto the animals. then the animals get trapped in the owners feelings. and then it just goes round and round and no one gets anywhere. it's a matter of stopping the roller coaster and jumping off. but stopping it is the big problem. you have to see it first and then get control of it. it's tough. dogs are easy, emotions are hard. 

dw~


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

If I thought going to a therapist would help the problem, believe me, I would run to one! Do I really sound that psychotic???? :crazy:Wow. I thought I was just feeling a bit overwhelmed at the plateau I seem to have reached with Stella. And I am really on my own with this. Not getting any help from anyone else. Plus having been sick the last 4 days...winding up in the ER Sunday....(bring in the violins now) Really just wanting some encouragement, which thankfully I have gotten. I think my plan is to take a little break for a day or so....regroup...and call the trainer that Jakoda recommended. Will talk with her about the prong. I just feel like I am trying too many things and not really knowing which one is working and which is making it worse. 
I am pretty sure she is not reacting out of fear. Her body language doesn't look that way. But then again, I do recall about a month ago, meeting a dog I knew from a long time ago, that Stella went into lunatic mode with. When the dog calmly walked over to see what all the commotion was about, Stella ran in between my legs and yelped like she was being beaten! Maybe it is a bit of fear and a bit of over excitement too. 
Thanks for all the advice, even the going to a therapist suggestion:wild:


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

yes... awesome post DW!
calm and confident is the approach to take.
I AM going to help my dog get better.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> Do I really sound that psychotic???? :crazy:
> 
> But then again, I do recall about a month ago, meeting a dog I knew from a long time ago, that Stella went into lunatic mode with. When the dog calmly walked over to see what all the commotion was about, Stella ran in between my legs and yelped like she was being beaten!
> 
> even the going to a therapist suggestion:wild:


you don't sound psychotic, lol. you sound tired and frustrated. that goes w/the territory of dealing w/kids. human kids or fur kids. my 2yr old granddaughter has got me going right now. lol 

don't you just LOVE it when they make you into a liar? my guys do that to me all the time. "no you can't pet him cuz he bites" and the next thing ya know he's snuggling up to strangers when you're not looking fast enough. 

i wish i had a therapist. give me someone to beat on occasionally since there's no one else it's legal to do that to. lmao 

dw~


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

My wife is a therapist and look how much it has helped me. :crazy::help:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I AM tired and frustrated. But these posts definitely lift me up. I really thought I was done with raising "children". I finally sent my youngest to college, watched my older son get married, have 2 kids and find a steady job after being laid off several times, was done watching the grandkids every week, had a nice routine going with my older dog, and was happy working part time. I actually thought I would have a chance to fix up some things around the house.....WHAT WAS I THINKING!? Stella was a surprise. College boy got her at 8 weeks while at school in an apt. 3 weeks later he moved into a larger apt that does not allow any pets. Guess where Stella went? Supposed to be just a few months till he found a different place. So it has been 8 months. I think we both know she is staying here now. I love her to pieces but was not prepared for all the work a puppy is. I would be heart broken if he ever wanted to take her back. She is my girl. And she has a much better life here than she would at college. Maybe he could come and train her for me....ahahahahahahahah
Ok...they are coming to take me away now.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> ....ahahahahahahahah
> Ok...they are coming to take me away now.


well you HAVE had a busy time of it. lmao. no wonder you're having a tough time w/Stella. you need a break w/Stella. have you ever thought about just not pushing so hard for awhile. there's all the time in the world you know. just working with in the world once or twice a week instead of every day? you could just enjoy your time w/her at home. 

my dogs don't go anywhere but here at home w/me. i don't inflict their energy on anyone else. lol 'course i'm a stuck-at-home, myself, so that's not so hard for us. i only leave the house to go to the corner stone on foot. i don't drive, and i get slightly agoraphobic if i go across the highway at the end of my street. but my point is, they don't seem to suffer from their enforced interment at home. at all. you can work w/her only a cpl times a week and take things really slow, no one says she has to be perfect at every little thing to be YOUR perfect dog. 

dw~


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

You can get through this! I know--I've been there! In fact, my first post on this site (after the welcome message) was in the Aggression Forum! When we first got Heidi, she was very leash reactive towards other dogs. We couldn't go on a simple walk without her lunging towards and growling at any dog she passed. I remember once I took her on this really neat nature trail that I thought she'd enjoy. Well, we hadn't even gone 1/4 mile and she lunged at some little dogs, tripping me and causing me to fall down hard and really hurt my knees and shins. I remember hobbling back to my car in tears. We were at the point that we thought we had made a big mistake by adopting her. But here we are, 4-1/2 years later and she is SOOOOO much better. I forgot exactly how long it took, but she made huge progress during the course of just a couple of months. 

What really helped us is signing up for a couple of reactive dog classes, plus a personal trainer, plus the clicker and really good treats, lots of exercise, AND most importantly being consistent. And also changing my attitude to being strong and in control (which has always been a challenge for me). 

Check around and see if there are any reactive dog classes in your area. It would definitely be worth your while to look into.

She's not perfect. She's still somewhat reactive towards certain dogs while on leash, but all it takes is a "Yes!" and she will turn her head away from the other dog and look at me for a treat (and I don't always give her one!) And she actually gets compliments from people for being so well behaved!

Hang in there! Things WILL get better!


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

my rescue dog that I have had four 4 months so I didn't know her history was barking and acting crazy when we would see other dogs. I too hated the way people looked at me and felt dumb. my last shepherd did not do this, after reading on another thread about the owners feelings carrying down the leash to the dog and knowing that I was not the only one with this problem I relaxed when out walking instead of dreading when we would see another dog and she no longer reacts at all Most of the problem was me


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She is ONLY 10 months old. It is more difficult with regards to time resources, but keep taking her to good training. My great friend was a reactive crazy girl at 10 months old. Absolutely a mess. Much of it was my newness to it all, but it was also her developmental stage! With training and maturity the dog who was once a pariah in public was multi-titled, a therspy dog and an incredible being. I will never be so lucky to own another like her. What a challenge at first and then my great treasure in later years. Can't stand that my good friend is gone. But as a pup she gave me gray hair, scared many with her reactive carrying on. We were only just scratching the surface of what she could be at 10 months old! 
I know it drives you crazy but with the right growing up there could be moving past this stage perhaps. I would have missed so much had I given up on the girl who was an absolute goombah at adolesence.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would never give her up. And she really is a good girl. I will just keep trying and worst case scenario....my dh will end up with an aggressive dog and a wife in the insane asylum!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Get the pinch collar....and hopefully your trainer is versed in the effective application of the pinch. Not complicated but like all equipment needs to be used effectively. Sounds like some insecurity issues of some degree, a good chance that it is not a major. By this I mean maturation will improve a lot of it. 
Insecurity usually benefits from structure and consistency, also the info about how you are reacting to her reacting is very important. Your incident in which a dog calmly walks up to her and she runs to you in that condition, indicates a false bravado that probably desensitization training and maturity will help immensely.
Good Luck


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> Stella has been in obedience 101, 201 and is currently in advanced obedience. She also just finished a basic agility course. Besides walking, I take her to the lake...she wades, my other dog swims....I go hiking when I can but feel a bit uncomfortable by myself....you know...lions and tigers and bears oh my...., try to play fetch in the yard.....my other dog fetches, she just chases him....we play tug, find it, find me, visit pet friendly stores. I don't let her off leash other than in my yard as her recall in the real world is not the best.
> When she sees another dog she lunges, barks and just generally acts like a lunatic. My son observed this one day and said she looks like a police dog trying to apprehend a felon. She is fine in doggie day care. Staff there says she is one of the friendliest dogs. Just wants to play.
> And I really don't care what others think. But I am just tired of being a spectacle.


Hi Katdog

I'm curious - what's Stella like in class with the other dogs ?

_______________________
Sue


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

jakes mom said:


> Hi Katdog
> 
> I'm curious - what's Stella like in class with the other dogs ?
> 
> ...


She was great in 101 and 201. In fact the trainer said she was the most mellow GSD she ever seen. Others have said that as well. At some point during the 201 she started barking at other dogs. Anyhow, now in 301 she starts off a bit funky but after a few minutes settles down. In agility, which I do at a different facility with different dogs, she has also improved. The last class she only was a bit looney in the beginning and if this one dog was racing around the course and coming in her direction. I don't really see her as a fearful dog.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I use a prong (purchased from Leerburg) with my Raven - as a dog approaches and I see her body language start to change, I pull up on her and say LEAVE IT until she relaxes. Otherwise, she would lunge and bark like mad as well. It may be a female thing - every bitch I've owned has been like that.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> She was great in 101 and 201. In fact the trainer said she was the most mellow GSD she ever seen. Others have said that as well. At some point during the 201 she started barking at other dogs. Anyhow, now in 301 she starts off a bit funky but after a few minutes settles down. In agility, which I do at a different facility with different dogs, she has also improved. The last class she only was a bit looney in the beginning and if this one dog was racing around the course and coming in her direction. I don't really see her as a fearful dog.


You're doing really well. Stella sounds like a good girl. My dog wasn't even allowed in training class because he was so unpredictable and disrupted and upset the other dogs so much. 

When you go to class walk her towards the door, as soon as she shows any sign at all of getting excited, turn around and walk her away. Wait a few seconds and try again. Just keep repeating until she calms down, even if it takes half an hour. If she starts again when indoors just leave, wait a few seconds and try again. She should get the message.

Perhaps you can walk in parallel with the some of the other dogs once the class is over. She'll be calmer and you can practice using 'leave it', if necessary, and praise her for walking calmly. 

Have you been walking her alone or are you still walking her with your other dog? I really do think that what Dragonwyke says is so true. Because Ruben is reactive - you subconsciencly think Stella will react as well and you unwillingly prepare for it. 

________________________
Sue


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I do walk Stella and Ruben together but try to limit it to where I am fairly certain there will be no other dogs early in the day. And then I try to walk Stella alone too. Although I am taking a break for a few days....had to work all day yesterday so Stella spent a lot of time crated, and today she is burning off some steam at doggie day care. Planning a looooong walk with her tomorrow. Hoping to have a play date with a friend on Saturday. On Monday we will try and get back to things. I have tried to contact Smartydogs recommended by Jakoda, but can't get a hold of them. Will keep trying. Looks like a fantastic training facility and although it is not right around the corner for me, it will be worth the drive I think. I really wish there were some people to hook up with in my neck of the woods for regular dog walks. When Ruben was Stella's age we had a really nice group that met most mornings. He got to run and play off leash for at least an hour or two most days. And it was nice socialization for me too. Unfortunately a bad dog experience at a dog park ended Ruben's friendliness towards other dogs. My fault for not addressing it better at the time but I had too much other stuff going on in my life. I don't want to repeat that again with Stella. I have really tried to find some other regulars but they must be hiding, cuz I can't find them. All my friends that have dogs seem to have lap dogs.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you tried BAT with her? There is a BAT group on Yahoo that has been a good resource for me. Frieda's issues are different that your dog's, but the basic idea behind BAT is to help the dog learn to react in a way that isn't barking/lunging/screaming their heads off, whether they are fear reactive or a frustrated greeter.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So we are working one on one with a trainer not far from where I live. I liked his approach and mild manner. AND he had Stella sitting without any of her usual antics with 3 different dogs. And the 3 dogs were not necessarily quiet. She got to sniff them but no playing. Also showed me how to hold the leash so that I won't be dragged by any dog. My homework is to have her basically heeling with me as much as possible....and sitting if I am not moving. His method was to say "heel", walk a few feet, say "sit", wait 2 seconds, if no response 2 quick leash pops saying no sit...repeat.... Well, it worked! Now to practice everywhere. No more food treats. I am the treat. lol
One thing he said that really made sense....especially with this behavior....a dog does not just grow out of things....they usually grow into things....


----------



## Susnelda (Aug 23, 2010)

jakes mom said:


> Hi Katdogs
> 
> I worked on this same problem for 9 years with my last dog Sammy using every method possible. You can read Sam's story here http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...80440-share-dog-reactivity-experiences-3.html Post 28
> 
> ...


Hi Sue,
I found your response really intriguing. We have owned GSDs for many years, but this is our first time owning a truly dog-reactive dog, Suzie. She is now 18 mths. old and already had this issue when we got her at 8 mths of age. I've been trying various means to deal with it--distractions, treats, LAT (but probably doing it incorrectly) and leash corrections, with very mixed results. What you did with Sam sounds a little like BAT, just keeping your dog over threshold. Just wondering--did you apply your method when walking past backyard dogs, when being approached head-to-head by other dogs on your walks, or were you able to stage scenarios which allowed you more control over the situation? 
On our daily route, we pass two barking backyard dogs, one of whom, a pitbull mix, goes completely ballistic when we pass, with Suzie responding in kind. (I have been avoiding this part of the route lately). The other barking backyard dog, a lab, is a little calmer, but Suzie goes nuts just the same, and already gets revved up just approaching his property. 
In your case, how did the other dogs react to Sam's barking? Did all dogs eventually calm down? I'm a little afraid that Suzie's acting out would give another dog/ owner a nervous breakdown if I kept her nearby until she settled down. A bigger challenge would be encountering another dog face-to-face. How did you and Sam do in these types of situations? 
Suzie is OK with calm dogs who are far enough away from her, and once she gets to know a friendly dog, is able to make friends and play with him.
Your method does make sense; I'm just wondering how exactly you applied it, because I'd like to do the same.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Was there ever a time when Stella didn't do this? When did she start behaving this way?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Seems like Stella started this when she was young (4 months)....she was so excited to see other dogs she would get all wound up and start barking and jumping... I thought this was just a puppy getting excited so really didn't do much about it. I thought she would outgrow this behavior as she really has been socialized a lot with other dogs and has done well. Well, she has not outgrown it.... and it is much harder to control a 77lb dog than at 40 lber. I am finding that using a choke on her does not work. And although the trainer said no treats, I am using them to get her to heel, sit, heel, sit for now. I was not having any success with the choke collar correction. Maybe my timing is off or something but the treat method has worked for me. So we have been practicing a lot in the house and yard. She is doing just fine. Did a bit out in the woods as well, with no real distractions and she is getting it. I will phase out the treats eventually. 
I am trying the let her bark until she drops method with some cows that are nearby. They don't move when she carries on....they just stand there and look at her. Maybe she will figure out that barking does nothing????


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

From what I've heard, treats are a very good training method as long as you don't overdo them. (little tiny peices are good, because you can give her more while actually giving her less)

What I would do (And I'm not an expert or anything) would depend on when she starts barking. Is it as soon as she sees another dog, or is it once they come into a certain range? Reward her while she's calm and the dog is in view, and as you get closer, keep rewarding her with 'good girls' and an occasional treat when she is quiet. Once she starts barking, try to stop the walk and turn around. That says that 'When you start barking, the fun walk stops."


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

She starts barking pretty much as soon as she sees another dog. 
Just got back from our cow training....lol. She went crazy but she actually would settle for a while and sit and look at me! The chicken liver treats probably helped. Then she would start her nuttiness again, but was able to refocus on me (and the treats). Did this for a while and then decided to end on a good note with her quiet and sitting. I wonder what the cows thinK?!?!?


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Dog: look! Look! Look! Look! Why are we standing here?
Cow: Really?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

~Saphira~ said:


> Dog: look! Look! Look! Look! Why are we standing here?
> Cow: Really?


Or 
Dog: Smells like dinner....let me at it...want to sniff it...want to taste it..come on come on...
Cow: Moo.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

XD Love it!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I FOUND A TRAINER THAT I REALLY LIKE! Anyhow, we are making progress. This is the 3rd trainer I am working with. Didn't like the first one and wasn't comfortable using a choke collar as recommended by the 2nd. Had my first class with #3....love it. Stella did real well too. Liked the trainer's methods and everything she said made perfect sense. Will be going back in 2 weeks for some more training tips. I wish she was a bit closer....1 1/2 hours each way...but it will be worth it if I can get Stella's reactivity under control...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!!! I travel about an hour for my trainer


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dog: I wanna get it, get it, get it, pleeeease just let me AT it, for corn's sake!

Cow: ---------------------------------------


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

its so imprtant that you click with the trainer, glad you found one you like. now the good stuff begins.................


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> I FOUND A TRAINER THAT I REALLY LIKE! Anyhow, we are making progress. This is the 3rd trainer I am working with. Didn't like the first one and wasn't comfortable using a choke collar as recommended by the 2nd. Had my first class with #3....love it. Stella did real well too. Liked the trainer's methods and everything she said made perfect sense. Will be going back in 2 weeks for some more training tips. I wish she was a bit closer....1 1/2 hours each way...but it will be worth it if I can get Stella's reactivity under control...


What method is your new trainer using Katdog?
__________
Sue


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Dog: I wanna get it, get it, get it, pleeeease just let me AT it, for corn's sake!
> 
> Cow: ---------------------------------------


lol. Now it's getting more like....
Dog: Let me at it, let me at it.
Cow: chew chew chew
Dog: Maybe not. Let me at it. Maybe not.
Cow: moo moo moo
Dog: What do you think mom? No yes no...
Cow: chew chew chew
Dog: Ok mom...Let's go home.
Mom: YES!! Good girl Stella.
Cow: moo chew moo

Ok...maybe not that easy yet but getting there. The new trainer uses positive training, lots of encouragement and engagement. The correction we used when Stella did more than just look at the other dog, was that she got put behind a door in another room for a time out. This is also what we have been doing during agility too. A time out area was created for Stella where she has to go when she acts up, Also verbal disapproval. LOTS of verbal praise when behaving correctly. And treats...yes treats. I learned the difference between using treats as a lure and using them as a reward. I never really thought about that before. And using a tug as a positive reinforcement for good behavior. Also as a correction...if she is on a long line, I walk away and leave her. Of course there are no "time out corners" when out walking, so we will need to get creative.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Glad I didn't throw in the towel!*

Progress!!! Stella has been doing great meeting other dogs. She still is reactive a lot of the time but she settles a lot faster and she doesn't carry on as bad as before! We have met about 7 new dogs in the past 2 weeks! Walking towards another dog coming at us when on a leash is still a work in progress. But she has done sooooooo well. I hope this encourages anyone who is dealing with a reactive dog.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good for you and your perseverance.Congrats to you and Stell. sounds like you have been working hard!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!!! So happy you are making progress!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Three months since your first post on this thread. I cannot wait to see what this next three months brings. Congratulations for working with your girl and getting her through this.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job to both you and your puppers!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who encouraged us. I could not have done it without this forum. Has it really been 3 months already?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

katdog5911 said:


> Thanks to all of you who encouraged us. I could not have done it without this forum. Has it really been 3 months already?



It is not the goal, it is the journey. 

We learn more from dogs that are challenging than dogs that are perfect all the way. And, I think, that when that dog is 3 or 4 or 6 years old, we are more attached too.


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

Be great to get an update as Rocky can be a little similar to what you are describing. He gets soooo excited and vocal when meeting dogs, particularly on lead. No aggression, but scary as he's just under 70lb at 6 months old.....
It can be so strange though, when at a country fair up the road from me there was literally dogs everywhere. He was great? No barking, almost no lunging, just nice waggy tail greeting other dogs as we walked around the show jumping ring etc. After 45 mins of this, I moved back to my van, no one or any dogs nearby and gave him some water and changed him onto a long line to let him stretch his legs and would you believe it, one dog was 25m away walking past with his owner, nothing else in sight and he went nuts?! barking, lunging and generally being a pain in the butt. I don't get it

He is an amazing dog who loves all dogs, people, kids, everything. Nothing has phased him, he's on his second OB class and doing really well, I just wish I could sort this one issue out. I love him so much:wub:

I have him on a small choke chain now, as the martingale was not helping anymore as he is a powerful boy now. Although it does give me a bit more control over him, I do worry about corrections as he's so young. I waited until he was 6 months before I moved to it. I have a prong, and I have been trained how to fit and use it by a trainer, but I'm really trying to get there without if I can. I don't think they are cruel by any means, but to me they are probably a 9 on a scale of 1-10, e-collar being a 10. I would really encourage any suggestions, or if people think I should maybe try the prong and see if it helps.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rocky's mum said:


> It can be so strange though, when at a country fair up the road from me there was literally dogs everywhere. He was great? No barking, almost no lunging, just nice waggy tail greeting other dogs as we walked around the show jumping ring etc. After 45 mins of this, I moved back to my van, no one or any dogs nearby and gave him some water and changed him onto a long line to let him stretch his legs and would you believe it, one dog was 25m away walking past with his owner, nothing else in sight and he went nuts?! barking, lunging and generally being a pain in the butt. I don't get it


That's more common than you'd expect - Keefer is exactly the same way. He is extremely friendly and social with other dogs off leash, and on leash he's fine with dogs surrounding him. I took him to an obedience trial to watch a friend participate, and he was absolutely perfect walking around all the other dogs. I've taken him to an annual event where people can bring their dogs to watch a baseball game, (718 dogs in attendance!), to pet fairs where there are dogs everywhere, and he won't bark at all. He's sweet, calm, and friendly. And yet he'll still bark if we're walking along and there's a dog across the street, or if we're in the car and he sees one out the window. 

His reactivity is due to several things, partly excitement, like with Rocky, and partly a sensitivity to sudden environmental changes (SECs). A dog suddenly appearing at a distance will set him off, but a dog up close that he gets to meet and sniff is not usually a problem. Many people have dogs who are fine with dogs at a distance but not okay with dogs in their face. Keef is the exact opposite! If he sees dogs at a distance he gets frustrated that he can't meet them, and he barks. 



Rocky's mum said:


> I have him on a small choke chain now, as the martingale was not helping anymore as he is a powerful boy now. Although it does give me a bit more control over him, I do worry about corrections as he's so young. I waited until he was 6 months before I moved to it. I have a prong, and I have been trained how to fit and use it by a trainer, but I'm really trying to get there without if I can. I don't think they are cruel by any means, but to me they are probably a 9 on a scale of 1-10, e-collar being a 10. I would really encourage any suggestions, or if people think I should maybe try the prong and see if it helps.


I would definitely use a prong over a choke chain. I know things may be different there, but hardly anyone uses a choke chain here anymore. You already have a trainer who has helped you fit it and use it, so that's the direction I'd go in. They're actually not anywhere near as cruel as they look.


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

Cassidy's mum - Thankyou so much for your constructive, informative reply. 

It is very reassuring to hear from someone who has experienced this and I know the prong looks bad, but I think I'm going to start to use this from now on. 

Thankyou again for your advice:hug:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Update..... we were doing great....until Stella got charged by 2 dobermans. Definitely caused a setback. Haven't had a lot of time to really work on this as we were on vacation. She stayed at a doggie day care with literally 30+ dogs every night and more during the day. No problems. We will be getting back to her reactivity issues this week......


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> Update..... we were doing great....until Stella got charged by 2 dobermans. Definitely caused a setback. Haven't had a lot of time to really work on this as we were on vacation. She stayed at a doggie day care with literally 30+ dogs every night and more during the day. No problems. We will be getting back to her reactivity issues this week......


How did this happen?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

We were taking a walk in the neighborhood. 2 dobermans came charging through their yard towards us. They each had on 2 e collars. One stopped and didn't cross over the e boundary but the other one ran partially into the street. Lots of growling, lunging and barking.... Stella too. Eventually the owner called the dogs back and yelled out something about "you know how those german dogs can be." Since then Stella has been more reactive than before and kind of snarky with dogs she has gotten to meet. Oh well. Back to square one.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> We were taking a walk in the neighborhood. 2 dobermans came charging through their yard towards us. They each had on 2 e collars. One stopped and didn't cross over the e boundary but the other one ran partially into the street. Lots of growling, lunging and barking.... Stella too. Eventually the owner called the dogs back and yelled out something about "you know how those german dogs can be." Since then Stella has been more reactive than before and kind of snarky with dogs she has gotten to meet. Oh well. Back to square one.


I would have yelled back something about how dobermans and owners that can't control them can be....This stuff makes me mad.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

katdog5911 said:


> ...... the owner ......yelled out something about "you know how those german dogs can be."


Is she aware that the Doberman Pinscher was developed in Germany?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> We were taking a walk in the neighborhood. 2 dobermans came charging through their yard towards us. They each had on 2 e collars. One stopped and didn't cross over the e boundary but the other one ran partially into the street. Lots of growling, lunging and barking.... Stella too. Eventually the owner called the dogs back and yelled out something about "you know how those german dogs can be." Since then Stella has been more reactive than before and kind of snarky with dogs she has gotten to meet. Oh well. Back to square one.


Well, on a brighter note, Stella wasn't touched in any way. She reacted. The dogs reacted. The owner is an A-hole, and you were a nervous wreck.
Not THAT bad. 

Keep socializing.

Not sure what you've been doing, but I basically created a schedule of playdates for her (one on one) each day with a different dog. I made friends with the owners, and work the schedules together. Never an issue.

Do you have the ability to do something like that?


----------



## OhMax! (Aug 6, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for posting your story. I've been lurking and reading threads for a couple weeks now and your post made me finally take the plunge and register. I actually cried while reading some of the posts in this thread because I am feeling like I'm an utter failure and that I may have made a mistake in adopting my boy Max. Thank you so much for sharing your frustrations and your triumphs...it gives me hope. I found a saint of a trainer who is coming to my home at 6:00 in the morning later this week so she can observe our morning routine. Now I just hope we run into other dogs that day so she can see what's going on!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would love to be able to do several one on one play dates.... Right now there is just one dog she gets to do that with....an 8 yr old lab. It seems everyone else I know has little lap dogs that would not be a good playmate for an 80 lb GSD. 
But things are looking up again... While on vacation last week she was in a doggie day care. There were 30, yes 30 other dogs boarding. They are not crated...they are in a big gym size room with beds and 24/7 staff. In addition to that there are the day care dogs. So she was exposed to 50ish dogs a day for a week! (she has been to this day care once a week for about 4 hours each time) I have noticed she has been a little less reactive to other dogs now. 
Today we came upon 2 dogs at the lake. They were loose, Stella was on a long line. She immediately wanted to play with one, a 4 yr old male golden retriever, but barked with her hackles up at a 12 yr old female lab. She eventually settled down and got to sniffing. We stayed a bit and then continued on our walk. Success! I might add that the funny thing was that when we first saw the lab, it started to walk to us. This was when Stella started barking. I kept saying come on Stella come on lets go Stella.... And this other dog just kept coming, not in a bad way, just calmly walking over. I was thinking....what the heck???? Well it turns out her name was Stella too! She thought I was calling her. lol


----------

